
Tempted to Move Out of the U.S.? New Zealand Wants to Help You Escape - alannallama
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurabegleybloom/2017/02/27/tempted-to-move-out-of-the-united-states-new-zealand-wants-to-help-you-escape/#3725d3784fd3
======
boznz
Yes its nice here but do your homework first, its not cheap, its a long way
from home for your family, and the job you get is unlikely to be as cutting
edge as one in Silicon Valley

.. plus Canada's closer and just as nice IMHO.

